# "Treasure" find at Wal Mart!



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Went into Wal Mart yesterday for milk and bread, swung by the yarn just for S & G's, found 9 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in Ocean Blue for $1.50 each! That is less than half price! YEAH!!! Giggle Giggle!! I think it wants to be a shawl or something lacey. Not sure yet............gonna finish the orange and brown blanket first, and ponder the ideas...................giggle!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great find!


----------



## Gini_knits (Apr 3, 2013)

I hardly ever go to Walmart any more but may have to go and see if I can find a treasure! &#128515;


----------



## jojo111 (Aug 2, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## JeanneHolmes (May 4, 2011)

Sweet


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good find, haven't been to Wal Mart in a long time. Noting there I can't get at other stores, and sure don't need any yarn.

Glad you got a good buy on yarn you can use.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

i live 5 min away from a wal-mart. never found a treasure like that. but of course there could have been one and i wasn't there. usually go only once a week for groceries or if i need something special. will have to go more often.


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Lucky you. Enjoy!


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

Ya just never know ------------


----------



## knitting2day (Dec 3, 2011)

great deal! love great surprises


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

I shop at Walmart every week as the savings mount up quickly. I think people have given them a bad name because they are from Arkansas!

I went to another store yesterday with a neighbor & thought I would buy a box of velveeta cheese-- well, it was $1.00 higher in price!! I let the store keep it!

A survey said people feel "rich" when they shop at Kroger & other stores!! Well, they are stripped of their money, but guess they feel "great" while shopping! 

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Great find and thank you for the tip. I have to go their this morning for cat litter so I'll take a look.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


----------



## Oakdale (Dec 16, 2014)

Wonderful find. I love this yarn!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Good for you, enjoy!


----------



## bigtimeyarnie (Aug 26, 2012)

Janeway said:


> I shop at Walmart every week as the savings mount up quickly. I think people have given them a bad name because they are from Arkansas!
> 
> I went to another store yesterday with a neighbor & thought I would buy a box of velveeta cheese-- well, it was $1.00 higher in price!! I let the store keep it!
> 
> ...


What an odd statement. I doubt that people don't like Walmart because they're in Arkansas. Who cares what state their HQ is in!! It's because they don't pay their employees a living wage and they cut back on healthcare for some employees.


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


Your GS deserves the $15. Per hour, but Walmart, Target, Kmart, McDonalds, etc., do not unless they are supervisors.

I don't understand why people are so "down" on Walmart as Target nor other big box stores pays their employees a decent salary & forget medical insurance! I have a friend who had worked at Target for over 5 years & still is not scheduled enough hours to qualify for insurance, but "no one" hears about others in this situation!

It is just easy to pick on Walmart!


----------



## Janeway (Nov 22, 2011)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> What an odd statement. I doubt that people don't like Walmart because they're in Arkansas. Who cares what state their HQ is in!! It's because they don't pay their employees a living wage and they cut back on healthcare for some employees.


Read my last statement as other large box stores don't pay a decent salary either, but you don't hear about them.

Wall Street continues to make fun of Walmart & never recommends buying their stock!

My dad left Walmart Preferred stock that prevent me from eating the woodwork in my house after developing a serious disease. I would have lost my home & everything so don't critize Walmart to me as the dividends rolling over into more stock as made my life very comfortable today!

It was recommended that I sell all of the stock & buy something else which I refused & now I enjoy the dividends!

I will continue to shop at Walmart & save money while others feel richer by paying too much for the same item!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

Walmart is the only store in the town I live in, and since I do not drive anymore, I have no alternative but to shop at Walmart. My mantra is that 'If Walmart doesn't have it, I probably don't need it.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

I know plenty of college graduates who aren't making $15 an hour. Entry level jobs pay minimum wage because those jobs require few skills and little training - the jobs simply aren't worth more than minimum wage to the employer. When an employer makes a decision to hire someone, he first has to calculate if the cost of the employee will bring in at least twice that in revenue. That's how the value of the job is determined. That's just basic economics. Minimum wage jobs are not meant to be career jobs - if people want to make more money, they have to acquire the skills that make them more valuable to an employer. 

I make a decent wage, but worked and sacrificed a lot over the course of many years to acquire the education, experience, and skills needed to make me worth the money to my employer. All of the minimum wage "skut" jobs I held when I was younger incentivized me to do what was necessary to earn a better wage.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

Good find.Let us see what you knit with your treasure.


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

blessedinMO said:


> Walmart is the only store in the town I live in, and since I do not drive anymore, I have no alternative but to shop at Walmart. My mantra is that 'If Walmart doesn't have it, I probably don't need it.


i said the same thing about Zayres/Ames. If i wanted something, these places were the first places to go to. FORGET Steigers. they say you get what you pay for,but.....some of us just don't have THAT kind of money. anyway....you still have to watch what your are buying.have gotten cheated at the better???? stores. the more expensive doesn't mean it is better. :roll: :lol:


----------



## blessedinMO (Mar 9, 2013)

:thumbup: Walmart and Amazon are pretty much my shopping world.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a guilty admission myself: I love 'simply soft." It's soft to knit, strong, easy care (though it tends to 'pill' more than other yarns over time) and I swear you could use it as a tow rope for a 747 in trouble. It comes in all sorts of colors and is inexpensive. Not a whole lot wrong with Simply Soft!

.....and I'm a bit of a yarn snob. Looked in my stash the other day, and there she was, settling in amongst the cashmere, merino, alpaca, quivit (I still am nervous about actually knitting something with that!) and silk...my 'Simply Soft." A bunch of colors, just waiting for the baby blanket, the afghan, the toys, the 'run around' sweater....the hats and quick fingerless mitts...

Love the stuff.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)




----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Aren't you the lucky one! Have fun with your new harm!


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Janeway said:


> I shop at Walmart every week as the savings mount up quickly. I think people have given them a bad name because they are from Arkansas!
> 
> I went to another store yesterday with a neighbor & thought I would buy a box of velveeta cheese-- well, it was $1.00 higher in price!! I let the store keep it!
> 
> ...


I seriously doubt there is even one person who doesn't like WalMart because they're in Arkansas.

People don't like them because of their treatment of employees. My grandmother doesn't like them because they used to stress that they stocked American-made products as much as possible.

They had signs on all the racks, Made in America. After they got people used to shopping there, and ran all the local businesses out, they did a 180, and most of their stuff is foreign, even the food.

I will say that they pay more than I make at the library. WalMart, fast food places and the like, are not meant to be lifetime careers with living wages.

If you want to make more than minimum wage, then you have to get more education in a field that pays better.


----------



## dianaiad (Feb 9, 2011)

I have a problem...well, two problems...here.

I have three daughters, all of whom worked for WalMart at some time during their careers. One worked there until she finished college. Another worked there until she finished her training as a medical technician. The third worked there for several years; and got a scholarship from WalMart that allowed her to get a second BA, which allowed her to enter the field she truly loves, where she makes something like five times what she made at WalMart. 

None of them were all that pleased with the work environment at WalMart, but every one of them did better there than at the other jobs available to them at the time.

As for me, I'm afraid that, unless I want yarn, I go to WalMart. I don't think I've shopped anywhere else for anything for quite awhile. 

Wait. I DO go to Sam's Club for stuff.

er......Hmmmnnnn.....


----------



## jinkers (May 24, 2011)

What are S & G's?


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

Dollar Tree had it for $1.00 per skein in Florida this week!!!


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

That's a bargain! Good for you!


----------



## m3ggi3_moo (Aug 5, 2011)

Lovely find, our equivalent to Walmart is asda & they don't even sell wool, let alone a bargain, I'm envious in the UK xxx


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

good for you. seldom go to walmart anymore


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

When I visit my son in Beloit, don't know when, one of the places I want to visit is Walmart. He got me Red Heart Super Saver with 25% discount.


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

I dislike Wal-Mart because in small towns like us they have run out way too many local businesses. We have no choice but Was-Mart....or a 45 mile drive. My opinion. So, last fall they "'re-set" our store, adding things subtracting things and, in general just moving things around. In all that I found 2 carts of Homespun and Simply Soft at $1 each. Sent a picture of it to my DD for her color choices....made Christmas gifts!


----------



## belindamoody (Aug 16, 2011)

"Sh¿it's and Giggles.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

For me its a matter of very poor customer service at the two Walmart stores nearest me. After experiencing rudeness and a total lack of help and consideration, I simply won't set foot at either location again! There is one farther away I shop at if I'm in the area, but I'm not going that distance for items I can purchase much closer to home.


----------



## ulrika (Jul 2, 2011)

Good for you. I always swing by the yarn section when I'm at Walmart. Unfortunately lately i haven't been too lucky, but I keep trying. I'm off to Michael's today. They have a 25% off total purchase coupon which includes sale items as well. I'm excited to see what yarn they have on special.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I have stopped shopping there because they are homophobic.

If they are against one group, they are against other groups.


----------



## Redhatbarb (Dec 5, 2014)

I always check out there yarn.


----------



## Redhatbarb (Dec 5, 2014)

I always check out there yarn.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Great find, our Walmart is stingy with yarn selections!


----------



## Jeannie2009 (Mar 8, 2013)

Well yesterday, I went to Walmart to get kitty litter and cat food. So I stopped by the yarn dept. They had peaches and crème marked down to $1.50. In brown, coral and yellow. I use this yarn for dish cloths. Unfortunately since my kitchen is brick, crème and blue, I couldn't buy any.
Thanks for the reminder to stop by to check on sales. Maybe next time I'll get lucky.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

I like Red Heart yarn and sure wish they would have such a sale on it!! I'm knitting chemo hats, newborn/preemies, and would be grateful for a discount!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Yea you!!!!!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

Sometimes Meijer has sales on yarn too. I have never found what I wanted on sale at Walmart but just so you know, not all Walmarts carry the same thing. We have 3 Walmarts and if one has a sale on yarn, does not mean the other two do, in fact they do not carry the same inventory. Some more, some less of the yarn. Go figure! Glad you got a bargain. Happy knitting.


----------



## Ommie (Jan 8, 2015)

I love Arkansas.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

It is always fun to find a "treasure", good for you!


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

Great buy.


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


What is the name of the app? I would like to download it to my iPhone. Thanks


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Great find.

Going to a big store to find stuff, you need to pick your day, the quiet days of the week are usually best, then the staff have time to sort stuff out and mark it down. You can sometimes find stuff and ask if it can be marked down there and then for you!!!

You need to be the one getting there first......

I do a similar thing with ebay, I look for sales where the auction ends in a working day, especially mornings or in the middle of the night.....

Its not difficult to give yourself a "leg up!"

For those people with a Windows PC or Laptop,there is a useful free program called "BOM" or "Bid-O-Matic" from Sourceforge, which will bid for you when you yourself cannot.....if you need any help with it, just ask me....

regards

Andy


----------



## littlefox1 (Nov 17, 2014)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


I agree with you, if they want more money, then go somewhere else, Walmart has given a lot of people a job, but they still get bad mouthed. They even want more money to work at a hamburger place, unreal. Get a education and then you can get more money.


----------



## Kookiemen (May 3, 2012)

I myself like Walmart, don't make $15 an hour, but it Feeds my family and helps my husband out with bills. I get to meet wonderful people from the community . People give every where a bad name just for the heck of it. 
Did you know, that they just brought many of their employee's wages up because of the new law, it added much on to some. 
So if you don't shop there because of what they pay their help or what you have heard they treat them, most of that comes from people that they got rid of for a VERY good reason, because people wouldn't be there for 30 and 40 yrs. And not because they are from ARK. Thanks 1 Employee


----------



## Kookiemen (May 3, 2012)

Have a Good day, hope you all find more bargains ...


----------



## gheitz (Apr 14, 2011)

I must go there today!!!!!!!


----------



## BARBIE-s (Sep 15, 2014)

Lucky you, WE MUST see the completed ocean blue project ,please and thank you


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Took 40 years of working before I made $18.68 per hour.

Times have changed!

After 40 years of working, in 1974 my mom was earning $5,000 for the year. The most she ever earned in a year.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

judyr said:


> Sometimes Meijer has sales on yarn too. I have never found what I wanted on sale at Walmart but just so you know, not all Walmarts carry the same thing. We have 3 Walmarts and if one has a sale on yarn, does not mean the other two do, in fact they do not carry the same inventory. Some more, some less of the yarn. Go figure! Glad you got a bargain. Happy knitting.


Yeah, we noticed that when we were in San Antonio. There were about 3 or 4 within 5 or 15 minutes of the house, and they all had different stock assortments. One would have a sale the others not. Weird. Sorry if I brought up a subject that gets some folks drawers in a wad! Did not mean to. Just was tickled to find something I actually liked on sale!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

I worked as an aide for at-risk youth in a high school setting for almost 20 yrs, never made over $10.00 an hr. I retired 2 yrs. ago.

I shop Walmart because they have what I want and need, and local stores just don't carry these things. I have to drive 45 min to get to Walmart. 

I find that the happier the employee, the better they are to customers. Sometimes the employee makes their own heaven/hell.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

Beetytwird said:


> Went into Wal Mart yesterday for milk and bread, swung by the yarn just for S & G's, found 9 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in Ocean Blue for $1.50 each! That is less than half price! YEAH!!! Giggle Giggle!! I think it wants to be a shawl or something lacey. Not sure yet............gonna finish the orange and brown blanket first, and ponder the ideas...................giggle!


I love the bag in your avatar. Did you make it and if so is there an available pattern?


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

Right place at the right time.


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

JeanneE said:


> I love the bag in your avatar. Did you make it and if so is there an available pattern?


Just changed my avatar, but yes I made it. The pattern is mine. I think I wrote it down, let me check. Pm me and send me an email address. If I wrote it down, I will send it to you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You really can get good clearance yarn at Walmart--I got 4 Lion Brand Bundles of Love for $5. each one day--you just have to be in the right place at the right time!


----------



## desertgirl (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm off to Walmart!


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

Great deal for you!!!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

I live about 10 min away from Wal-Mart and go a couple times a week. I have run into quiet a few sales on yarn.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Your WalMart sells much better than the ones here!! Enjoy your new treasure!!


----------



## ELareau (Nov 4, 2012)

Mary Maxim has Caron Simply Soft on sale right now for the same price. I won't shop at Walmart - don't like the tactics of the Walton family - but had to click on thread to see what your treasure is.

Happy knitting !


----------



## Nilzavg (Dec 10, 2014)

How awesome! You're so lucky... :-D


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Lucky you!


----------



## DebHow78 (Nov 11, 2014)

Yay! Good deal and one of my favorite colors!


----------



## BoogieCat (Nov 3, 2012)

I love ocean blue! I shop at Walmart all the time. Great to have one place where you can get everything you need. And save money.


----------



## gopher (Mar 28, 2013)

Janeway said:


> I shop at Walmart every week as the savings mount up quickly. I think people have given them a bad name because they are from Arkansas!
> 
> I went to another store yesterday with a neighbor & thought I would buy a box of velveeta cheese-- well, it was $1.00 higher in price!! I let the store keep it!
> 
> ...


Yes you can get some good buys at Walmart. I usually shop Walmart and Aldis for my food as they have great prices. Walmart if I'm looking for a specific brand or try to buy a generic at Aldis. Quite frankly this system has worked for me. I internally laugh when I hear people brag about only buying at our expensive stores, Trader Joe's, Kowalski, Byerlys/Lunds because I am all but sure in many cases I am getting the exact same product - only with a generic label.

As for the good buy on Caron - this is their way of eliminating colors they no longer will be carrying. I've been lucky that way only one time but when you buy 10 skeinds of yarn that can really add up.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Nice find & funny you should mention WalMart, a store I've only been to once or twice.
But, this past week, I found I needed a DK weight pink yarn to coordinate with a Bernat 'Rosebuds' baby hat & skirt I knitted because I wasn't sure I'd have enough for a top-down cardigan.
I had remembered WalMart had a nice craft area with lots of yarn. Well, it was a disgrace when I got there. Only one or two balls of anything, if the slot had anything in it at all. Some of the balls were unravelled; quite a mess.
So happy you had good luck.


----------



## Quinntheresa (Feb 13, 2015)

I shop at Walmarts occasionally & yes I have found done good bargains in the yarn aisle.


----------



## mtnmama67 (Dec 16, 2011)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


Could you please post on how to get this APP? Sounds great!! Thanks


----------



## Frey (Feb 10, 2015)

I use Wal-Mart when I can't wait for Herrschners one week service. I found I like Herrschners due to quality as well as price. Less expensive than anywhere else near me. Keep checking Uncle Wally you can find some good deals, especially if you are on a tight budget. I can speak of what I find in Gresham and am semi-house bound so don't get too far from home.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Great find ! Happy dance !


----------



## quiltnqueen (Jul 14, 2011)

Great find and beautiful color!


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great find.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

WoW!
Congratulations- sounds beautiful.


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

SCORE!!! Way to go! I always check the yarn when I go to WM, but I've never found treasure like this.


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

At least WalMart is there for families that can't afford to pay the high cost of living. A lot of single mother or father families out there who are trying to do their best to support their kids. Also, a lot of senior citizens only have social security to live on and anything helps. There are also younger people that have low paying jobs that have a tough time making it and then there are the people that can't find jobs. I am not one to judge WalMart. If they can help people by lower prices, I think that is great.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

Beetytwird said:


> Went into Wal Mart yesterday found 9 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in Ocean Blue for $1.50 each! That is less than half price! I think it wants to be a shawl or something lacey. Not sure yet...ponder the ideas


At BIG LOTS I found some yarn with a nice hand. Reduced down from $2 to $1 to 50 cents a skein I couldn't resist. I bought all 50 skeins. After a friend told me it was cheap (she was jealous she hadn't seen it first) she went online with the wrapper and found it was Italian silk and wool originally $9.99. I have made one yummy sweater from a Debbie Bliss pattern so far and still have lots.


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

Remember, it was Sam Walton who scammed 3rd world countries with unfortifired milk for starving children. I won't go in there...no matter how much l could save. I will go without before shopping at Walmart.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

sandra demarais said:


> Remember, it was Sam Walton who scammed 3rd world countries with unfortifired milk for starving children. I won't go in there...no matter how much l could save. I will go without before shopping at Walmart.


Good for you!!!

Just like the difference between a quilt shop fabric vs a discount store fabric, so, too, can the yarns be quite different between a knitting shop vs stores like WM, Big Lots.

Hobby Lobby is outrageously expensive, aside from other anti-certain people.

I use Caron Simply Soft a lot. The yarn showing as On Sale does not include all colors, especially the Off-White, which is what I like.

To each his/her own . . .

I live on SS so far from rich. But when I find out a store's negative policy, I go elsewhere.

Nice to see your comment!!


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Grandma Jo said:


> At least WalMart is there for families that can't afford to pay the high cost of living. A lot of single mother or father families out there who are trying to do their best to support their kids. Also, a lot of senior citizens only have social security to live on and anything helps. There are also younger people that have low paying jobs that have a tough time making it and then there are the people that can't find jobs. I am not one to judge WalMart. If they can help people by lower prices, I think that is great.


It won't be long before their prices rise - especially if they pay their employees more! Someone has to pay the increase.


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Walmart is good for some items--but, what is upsetting, is how many small business owners they have put out of business. Sad for the locals who had been established for years and years. I do buy my Red Heart at W/M...the price is lower than Joanne's One thing...the saying goes: "It's a good thing we all don't like the same thing"! Guess that would be a bit boring, eh!! Variety is the spice of life--or did I just make that up!!??


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


Yes, and that $35.00 is a gift card to be used ONLY @ Walmart. So they get to keep that difference in price, not you.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Went into Wal Mart yesterday for milk and bread, swung by the yarn just for S & G's, found 9 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in Ocean Blue for $1.50 each! That is less than half price! YEAH!!! Giggle Giggle!! I think it wants to be a shawl or something lacey. Not sure yet............gonna finish the orange and brown blanket first, and ponder the ideas...................giggle!


Better giggles than S. Lol.
That is a great deal, I love Caron simply soft!


----------



## SwampCatNana (Dec 27, 2012)

antiqueone said:


> A lot of people don't like Walmart as they don't pay their help $15./ per hour....first, my grandson is an EMTI, just one course away from Paramedic, and he, who is responsible for lives, gets paid $15/hour. Second, nobody is forcing anyone to work there. Phew. That said, my DIL turned me on to the Walmart app, where you load it on your Iphone, and scan a code, and they compare what you paid to sale flyers in the area. If there were prices in the area cheaper, you get credits for future purchases. She has gotten over $35. so far this year. Worth a try.


Yes, and that $35.00 is a gift card to be used ONLY @ Walmart. So they get to keep that difference in price, not you.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

wow.what a wonderful deal.
we have no walmart .there is two so close in portland...i dont go there very often.
sure wish our town would get one.
u got such a good deal.enjoy!


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

Beetytwird said:


> Went into Wal Mart yesterday for milk and bread, swung by the yarn just for S & G's, found 9 skeins of Caron Simply Soft in Ocean Blue for $1.50 each! That is less than half price! YEAH!!! Giggle Giggle!! I think it wants to be a shawl or something lacey. Not sure yet............gonna finish the orange and brown blanket first, and ponder the ideas...................giggle!


Lovely treasure. But It doesn't want to be lacy anything... I have a curtain (lace) made from caron simply soft, I cannot block it, it will not hold. It's beautiful don't get me wrong, but it will not stay stretched. as soon as you hang it up it shrinks back down to it's unblocked dimensions. Even with starch no go, it just ripples, wrinkles and puckers back to it's just knit look. good thing I'm not a perfectionist and could care less that something I knit to the dimensions of the window is way to small for that exact same window....


----------



## Magicnymph (Aug 20, 2014)

gina said:


> I will say that they pay more than I make at the library. WalMart, fast food places and the like, are not meant to be lifetime careers with living wages.
> 
> If you want to make more than minimum wage, then you have to get more education in a field that pays better.


You also need to live where they want to pay more than minimum wage... the old man has colledge, 30 years experience in his feild and 14 years with the firm and they still want him to work for less than $12 an hour and no medical....


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

bigtimeyarnie said:


> What an odd statement. I doubt that people don't like Walmart because they're in Arkansas. Who cares what state their HQ is in!! It's because they don't pay their employees a living wage and they cut back on healthcare for some employees.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## 1kathyr (Oct 20, 2014)

sandra demarais said:


> Remember, it was Sam Walton who scammed 3rd world countries with unfortifired milk for starving children. I won't go in there...no matter how much l could save. I will go without before shopping at Walmart.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

AND his passed his poor values on to his children! (He didn't want to pay minimum wage, either, when it was first started.)
My niece, who has worked at Walmart for years (while attending school online because she couldn't get a set schedule in order to go to a brick and mortar college) had her hours cut when her oldest son was diagnosed with a life-threatening brain tumor. They didn't want to cover the medical expenses. She had worked there for 12 years at that time.
This was before the ACA--AND the reason she started going to school. Walmart is the ONLY business in her area so she has NO CHOICE on where to work!


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

sandra demarais said:


> Remember, it was Sam Walton who scammed 3rd world countries with unfortifired milk for starving children. I won't go in there...no matter how much l could save. I will go without before shopping at Walmart.


Sandra, no, I did not know that about Sam Walton but still people will shop where they can save money, that is just human nature. In their minds they have kids to feed and they can do it for less money. I live in a small town in Montana and have a larger city 26 miles away. Our community lacks reasonably priced clothing stores, etc. Most people will drive the 26 miles to WalMart and Costco than staying here to shop. We have two grocery stores and groceries are terribly expensive. We also have two 
quilt-yarn stores that I frequent. I shop at home if I can get what I want here. I am not among the hurting, but I can understand why they shop elsewhere.


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

I was a single parent that put my way through college working 3 jobs and knitting scarves and mittens to supplament our income. I used quality yarns and made a quality product. Got a QUALITY price for my items. I didn't whine about price, because l knew the better yarns had value. Cheaper is not better unless it is a better yarn at a reduced price. You need to go into a quality shop and FEEL the difference. It will be worth your while.


----------



## karen-kknola (Nov 25, 2013)

I have to go to walmart today, will look as I like this acrylic.thanks for the tip


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

The often have sales. Sometimes the yard can be found
in fabrics?????as well as the yarn dept. Keep looking and
check often . You never know.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

WHOO! I got 10 skeins of a Bernat chunky yarn at a Wal-Mart a long time ago for $1.00 each. Wasn't sure what I would use it for. Then I made preemie hats and got 3 per skein


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

to Sandra from another Sandra.....This is something else: Walmart used to advertise "made in USA".....what happened to that!?? 

For those who really want to have a career and move up the ladder and establish higher wages...college is just about the only way to get one's "foot in the door". Kids have to work towards this now days! Rough world out there! :thumbdown:


----------



## njmcvay (Feb 9, 2014)

A job is better than no job. 
It's a free ? country and someone has to go to the top.
We don't always get what we want.
We are so much better off than the have nots here and
in other countries. If I had worked my way to the top
I would believe that that is what this country is all about.
I'm sure Wal-Mart has donated its share of money and
goods to charities. Let us be thankful.
Have you donated your fair share?


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

m3ggi3_moo said:


> Lovely find, our equivalent to Walmart is asda & they don't even sell wool, let alone a bargain, I'm envious in the UK xxx


But asda has really cute preemie clothes for my reborn dolls. Problem isthey don't ship to Canada


----------



## tjb2 (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh my God, $ 1.5 I paid $ 3 at Michael's on sale, My Wal-Mart does not carry Caron yarn :-( :-( :-(


----------



## Grandma Jo (Feb 18, 2011)

If you are knitting scarves, mittens and socks, you might want a better quality yarn. When knitting toys, many things for children, afghans that will get a lot of use, things of that nature, acrylics are probably the best. I am knitting a lapghan for myself that will probably be used at outdoor sports that my grandkids are playing. I am using Red Heart Super Saver yarn. It is turning out very nice, the yarn is pretty soft. I want something that can be washed and dried in the dryer time and time again. Acrylic is tough and can take most anything you can do to it. It just depends on what you are making as to what yarn you want to use. Also, my Poppet (avatar) picture was made out of Hobby Lobby's "I Love This Yarn" and I enjoyed using the yarn. Acrylic is okay for lots of things. I don't think it looks cheap.


----------



## CatC (Apr 13, 2014)

The Walmart near me only sells Red Heart yarn and not much of a bargain either.
The APP that Antiqueone mentioned sounds like something quite useful.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

SwampCatNana said:


> Yes, and that $35.00 is a gift card to be used ONLY @ Walmart. So they get to keep that difference in price, not you.


So what? It's no different than the "rewards" you get using a loyalty card at the grocery store. They are only good at that store.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Great find!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## luvrcats (Dec 7, 2014)

Although many of us have something negative to say about Walmart....please know that W/M does a lot of good for communities. I have a project called "Operation Backpack", 17th year this year, and several yeas ago, W/M donated $1,000 to help purchase school supplies for the low-income families. I understand they also help the food banks--and donate pet food to local Community Pet Food Banks (also for the low-income families, who might otherwise not be able to keep their loving pets). As I have learned...there is always some good in everyone. Hope everyone enjoys Valentine's Day. As for my husband and me--EVERY day is special!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

Great find, I am going to have to start looking in the yarn section.


----------



## karen-kknola (Nov 25, 2013)

went into walmart, hoping that the sale yarn would still be there, alas there was a TINY section of yarn and everything was the normal WM price. I did buy a ball of cotton for my daughter to use for something for her Ecigarette

I will make a kitchen dish cloth with the cotton but it is red white and blue so maybe a kitchen towel since I will probably only use it fro 4th of July


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

I don't like how Wal-Mart has the isles so crowed with products - would hate to be in there if they had a fire! But on the other hand they had better prices on many of their food items than other places. I don't purchase my meat there, but do get several can goods at the store. Everyone has their own opinion and that is what is great about America. Well almost great anymore. Won't go into that!


----------



## Shirls Purls (Aug 19, 2012)

albie said:


> i live 5 min away from a wal-mart. never found a treasure like that. but of course there could have been one and i wasn't there. usually go only once a week for groceries or if i need something special. will have to go more often.


Wal-Mart has some good buys on their discontinued yarns... there are not in the yarn dept.
Usually, if they have any "deals" they are in the "Discount" section.. along with all items they have have been discontinued or marked down for clearance..
Check out this section, too, if/when you go to WalMart.


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

Yes l give generously to many charities direct..but Sam Walton is not on my list. Walmart does nothing to help a community. They make it very difficult for local merchants to be competive. SHOP LOCAL and help the economy of your community. Not the pockets of Walmart.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I find it interesting that a comment about a "treasure find" turned into a raging rag on Walmart. 

When we owned a resort and lived in rural "up North Michigan" I was lucky to have a K-Mart! We drove several hours to Saginaw to buy linen supplies and some food stuffs at a big box store. Most came from a local grocery. There was an expensive Pendleton outlet as the only competition. My yarn store owner was SO rude I bought my knitting supplies at the Ben Franklin. It really depends on each individual and where she gets her best value. There are some lovely sales people at my Walmart, especially at the jewelry counter where I buy my watch batteries. Half the price of the mall jewelry stores. We talk and laugh even when I am not replacing batts. I know she is grateful for the job and is always helpful and NOT resentful.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

Magicnymph said:


> You also need to live where they want to pay more than minimum wage... the old man has colledge, 30 years experience in his feild and 14 years with the firm and they still want him to work for less than $12 an hour and no medical....


But were his education, skills, and experience pertinent to the job for which he was hired? If a PhD astrophysicist applies for a cashier's job, he can't expect to earn astrophysicist pay. The job itself is worth only so much money - it has nothing to do with the person.


----------



## majormomma (Nov 2, 2011)

sandra demarais said:


> I was a single parent that put my way through college working 3 jobs and knitting scarves and mittens to supplament our income. I used quality yarns and made a quality product. Got a QUALITY price for my items. I didn't whine about price, because l knew the better yarns had value. Cheaper is not better unless it is a better yarn at a reduced price. You need to go into a quality shop and FEEL the difference. It will be worth your while.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

jodymorse151 said:


> I find it interesting that a comment about a "treasure find" turned into a raging rag on Walmart.
> 
> When we owned a resort and lived in rural "up North Michigan" I was lucky to have a K-Mart! We drove several hours to Saginaw to buy linen supplies and some food stuffs at a big box store. Most came from a local grocery. There was an expensive Pendleton outlet as the only competition. My yarn store owner was SO rude I bought my knitting supplies at the Ben Franklin. It really depends on each individual and where she gets her best value. There are some lovely sales people at my Walmart, especially at the jewelry counter where I buy my
> 
> watch batteries. Half the price of the mall jewelry stores. We talk and laugh even when I am not replacing batts. I know she is grateful for the job and is always helpful and NOT resentful.


Yes me too! I started the silly thing just by saying I got a good deal on yarn! Jeepers folks, if you don't like to shop at WalMart , for what ever reason, just don't. Please don't turn a good experience into a soap box for "female doggin"! mercy! I shop at this one because it is literally the only place to go! The other grocery stores in town are way to expensive. There is NO other place in town to buy yarn or fabric or such. So...........concentrate on the good buy for yarn. Please leave all other complaints about Wal Mart for some other forum. I know Mr Walton is turning in his grave at what the kids and grands have done to his concelpt.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Enjoy your knitting with your new treasure of yarn!


----------



## Frey (Feb 10, 2015)

I too think a good buy, no matter where it may be is a sound, thrifty deal and I use mail order a LOT when buying my yarn and did so even when the finances allow me to spend any price. I am glad to see the raging about Wal-Mart is over as I was getting ready to quit this form.Paradise it has not been. Enjoy your yarn no matter where you buy it.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I think I have one of the best wool shops in the world. Anita, Bess and the girls are all lovely and it has a nice friendly welcome. Sometimes when my friend and I are there on a Thursday night for a cuppa other customers drop in and we are all talking together, even though we may not have met these other ladies before. Well done to The Wool Inn Penrith


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Beetytwird said:


> Yes me too! I started the silly thing just by saying I got a good deal on yarn! Jeepers folks, if you don't like to shop at WalMart , for what ever reason, just don't. Please don't turn a good experience into a soap box for "female doggin"! mercy! I shop at this one because it is literally the only place to go! The other grocery stores in town are way to expensive. There is NO other place in town to buy yarn or fabric or such. So...........concentrate on the good buy for yarn. Please leave all other complaints about Wal Mart for some other forum. I know Mr Walton is turning in his grave at what the kids and grands have done to his concelpt.


You are so right. I agree fully.

Sadly I Wallmart completely sold out maybe 10 years ago and left Germany....

I bought a lot of stuff there, both in Germany and there over the years...

My mountain bike is Aluminium and from them!! Dead cheap!!

But its like the TV or the radio - you don't like the program? Then simply change it or switch the set off.....don't complain in public just for that or hijack a blog!!

Regards

Andy


----------



## sandra demarais (May 6, 2012)

I quit!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

sandra demarais said:


> I quit!


I think you posted 3 or 4 times here, each and every one was a tirade against Walmart......couldn't once have been enough?

You also posted no links supporting your words. So I (and many others here) cannot judge if you are possibly telling the truth or not!

I simply cannot be bothered to start sniffing around myself....

I tell you one thing, given the chance, I will immediately go into the next Walmart I see, if I ever get the chance to go into one again.....and buy anything and everything that I like and have the money for!!!

I am still a Walmart and Target fan in the USA.....a lot of great stuff.....

You did not put me off, in fact, you gave actually me completely opposite ideas....

Thanks for that!

Have a great day anyway.

Andy


----------



## BBatten17 (Dec 15, 2012)

littlefox1 said:


> What is the name of the app? I would like to download it to my iPhone. Thanks


You just have to download the Walmart app. From the app you go to Savings Catcher.


----------



## sandyj1942 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi all: I would like to share a tip that I learned here on KPers. One lady wrote that she was making the 1898 Seaman's Caps with the Red Heart yarn but she felt they came out quite "bulky" so she changed to the Red Heart "Love" yarn so I bought some and mine came out so soft, was awesome to work with and I will definitely continue to use this yarn.
sorry so many people have had a lot of negative experiences at Wal-Mart, I have no complaints myself. I go to Wal-Mart for my groceries every week and pick and choose the items I feel are a good buy.
Let's be happy folks and move on  
sandyj1942


----------

